

The infrastructure behind one of the most popular sites in Greece - charkost
http://engineering.skroutz.gr/blog/skroutz-infrastructure-2015/

======
atmosx
I've wrote a small Sinatra application using their API to check/compare
prices.

I remember that the guy who was responsible for the API support was replying
quickly. After a few emails, he told that he was actually on vacations
replying from his mobile or something, which I thought was kinda cool... The
guy (@zorbas or something) was literally in love with his job.

~~~
charkost
Yeap @_zorbash (at twitter) is still responsible for the API. It is true that
we really enjoy our job at skroutz. :)

~~~
atmosx
"Our MongoDB dataset is far bigger than our relational data, weighing in at
400 GB and constantly growing."

MongoDB keeps indexes in RAM IIRC. How much RAM does your server have? :-)

~~~
charkost
It runs on our most powerful server with 96G RAM :)

------
billK
Appropriately timed for Sysadmin Day :)

